# Hay or/and Pasture and Brouse? DH & I are at odds about this.



## DonnaBelle (Jul 17, 2011)

DH and I are having a big disagreement about giving the goats some hay in their feeders in the barn.  It is really hot here in the afternoons, and our goats are hanging around in the barn area that's under the trees.  They do go out and brouse in the early am but in the afternoons they are around/in the barn in the shady areas.

I want to put a few flakes of hay in the big feeder inside the barn but DH says that is spoiling them, and they need to use the pasture or the brouse this time of year.

There are 6 three to four month olds in with the other 8 grownups.

What do you guys think?  What do you do?

DonnaBelle


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 17, 2011)

For me it would depend on what's available in terms of browse/pasture.  Our does get ample time to browse (mixed deciduous woodland) in the summer, but I still provide hay.  If had had browse AND good pasture available I wouldn't be feeding grass hay- just their normal alfalfa ration.  I'm always amazed at how stinkin' lazy the goats are sometimes... Go!  Eat free food dangit!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 17, 2011)

This is a tuff call, my gaots have pature/woodland  7 acres 24/7 12 mos a yr. But that being said they still hang around the feeders... I do put local/grass mix out in the afternoon, they don't care much for it and will go out into the pasture in a huff .... 

They only get Alfalfa 2 x a day morning feeding and night, and right now only the gals on the stand are getting grain... So the rest are kinda grumpy..

My hubby thinks i spoil them to if i didnt offer the hay they'd go eat more...But they do have it empy by dinner time


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, I must admit, I snunk (is that a word?) a few flakes in this afternoon when I went out to check their water buckets in the barn.  I hope they eat it up before he goes out later this evening. LOL

I guess I do kinda kiss goatie behind but it is soo hot, and I don't blame them, I don't feel much like getting out myself!!

This kind of heat kinda takes all the sass out of a critter.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 17, 2011)

heheh i am always hoping my DH wont find the afternoon hay, i could get in trouble LOL!!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't have pasture here, but if I did, I think I'd make the goats use it, hay is expensive. I would think that they would prefer to be lazy and eat the hay if it was available and ignore the pasture, but maybe that's just my goats... As long as they are not losing weight and there is enough to eat in the pasture, I wouldn't think the hay is necessary.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree that if there is sufficient pasture then hay is not necessary.  Goats are made to eat as much as they can and then lay around and chew their cud.  So in the morning when it is not hot they go eat "free food" and then lay in the barn away from the sun and chew their cud. By the time the temps are going down they are empty so they will go eat more "free food" unless there is hay in the manger.    If it makes you feel better go ahead and give them a bit of hay but don't get caught. he he


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't see why a couple flakes of hay for the afternoon when it is hot is so bad. I have to admit that I'm coming from the mindset of worrying about heat stress (since I own alpacas) and worry about making the goats be out in the hot sun when it is 90+ outside. But I also have no shade at all in my fields.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jul 17, 2011)

Our fenced pasture is also wooded browse, but I give them hay in their feeder too.  They do seem to be pretty good about eating mostly the free food and not eating the hay though.  When I put it in, they take a couple of mouthfuls (say, oh yea same old stuff), and then wander off to the more exciting stuff in the pasture.  Today I pulled up the snap pea vines from the garden and gave it to them - they seemed to think that was a treat!


----------



## elevan (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine don't get hay from late spring to late fall when we have a good browse / pasture available to them.  They go out early in the morning...come in for a few hours when it's super hot and go back out for 15-30 minute stretches throughout the day...and then in the evening they are out until dark.  There are also plenty of shade trees and sometimes they skip the barn for breaks and just hang out in the shade.

I refuse to spend money on hay when there is a free buffet out there for them.  I have a nice weedy pasture with lots of brush available.  If I were to give them hay they would never leave the barn...I know this for a fact since DH decided to fill the hay racks in early June, they didn't leave the barn until every rack was empty - took them 2 days to finish their racks and the horses and the llama's racks.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 17, 2011)

No hay for us, if they have enough pasture, that is all they get, with loose minerals(very important) and fresh water. 

I personally think the 3 to 4 month olds need to be seperate and on grain.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, for all your imput and information about what you do as far as hay is concerned.

I can see the same behavior patterns in my goats as you described.  They eat brouse in the am, back for a drink and a cud chew, then back out to graze and then back to the shade trees for a rest in the dust wallow they have made themselves.

I guess I can chill out and realize that DH does know a thing or three about livestock.  He was raised on a farm in Iowa with his 6 brothers and 2 sisters.

DonnaBelle


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have nice weedy pasture and woodlands.  There has been no hay on my property since March and there will not be any until October.  Mine will even be "rationed"  with hay in the winter.  If the weather is good they will be brousing stockpiled winter forage.  I track expenses to the penny and will not pay extra to coddle spoiled goats.  I went to a goat sale at TS with my Goat Producers group.  We had goat panel pens set up on the grass.  The other producers were all discussing the high cost of hay and grain.  They were asking a lot more for thier goats than I was and I was selling more.  By the end of the sale, the grass in my pen was grazed down, the other 4 it wasn't touched.  Hmmmmmm 

I bought a doe that day from someone.  She told me the doe wasn't used to grass and I would have to feed her hay for awhile until she got used to brouse.  I put her in the pasture with lots of nice grass and weeds.  She bawled for about a day and now she is fat and happy brousing with all my other goats. 

Cost benefit analysis.  Grass costs 6 x as much to roll it up and bale it.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 19, 2011)

My sheep get no sympathy from me. lol!  It's been hot here....last week the heat index was 118.  The sheep go out to graze for maybe an hour, then come back to the barn to lay in front of the fan and chew their cud.  This is repeated all day long even in the hottest part of the day.  So far, they are doing fine and are getting very fat.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Jodie you have just said everything DH has said.  LOL

Why is it I take your advice to heart more than his.  LOL again.

Thanks for your great advice.  I needed that!!!!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 19, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Jodie you have just said everything DH has said.  LOL
> 
> Why is it I take your advice to heart more than his.  LOL again.
> 
> ...


Because you "know" what to do.  It just feels better to have confirmation.


----------

